# It was just a simple question...



## utahhunter (Jan 17, 2003)

Yikes!

I just wanted to know where to find land in the NW corner of the state to hunt on and it turned into a NR vs. R debate! I empathize with both sides. If it really upsets you, try living here in Utah. We have 3 pheasants, 2 are hens and there are 2000 other hunters trying to kill the rooster. I exaggerate, but not by much.

I was seriously ticked off when montana went to the residents only for the 1st week rule a few years back. In fact that's what brought me to North Dakota in the first place. Do I blame MT. and ND? Nope. Mostly just jealous. If my state had the same bird numbers I'd be happy with that ruling too. Part of my concern as a nonresident is are there going to be decent numbers of birds left and will I be able to find them? My other frustration is that I still have to pay $100 for a 10 day license but don't get to hunt ND land for the first week. But yeah, there should be some preference given to the residents who live there year round.

I don't have the time or money to go up and scout ahead of time, so yes, I DO depend on the PLOTS guide to find places to hunt. I also drove from the SD border to Canada to find good places that weren't PLOTS land. This year will be my second season up there, so I have a better idea of the lay of the land and where to go that isn't PLOTS. But I had a great time last season because of the availability of the PLOTS map and land.

I hate having to ask permission only because I'm socially retarded and talking to a stranger for me is only slightly less painful than shoving a sharp stick through my eye. Okay, maybe not that bad but close. 

This year for the first time I had to ask permission in my own state to get on some prime dove fields. I was amazed at the response. The first farmer apologized he didn't have anything but dry farming fields this season. It was his last comment that has stayed with me. "We're happy to give permission to anyone that asks..." I'm hoping that ND farmers will have the same attitude. The gentleman who DID give me permission will be getting a food gift he can't get in the little town where he lives.

I thought about going back to Montana this season but in the end I'm going back to ND. I met too many nice people and enjoyed the varied scenery too much to pass on it this year. There'll be some jars of the local honey and jams for gifts, and hopefully I'll make some of those contacts and year to year relationships I've heard of.

Hunting is getting harder for average joe. Access is getting harder. It's going to take more effort. Hunting means enough to me to keep putting in whatever work or effort is required. I may not always agree with the rules other states set, but the bottom line is I'm glad I don't live somewhere where the hunting is only for the landed elite. Sometimes it seems pretty soon hunting is only going to be for the rich guys and then I'm pretty much SOL.

So this season I'll have to screw up my courage and talk to some land owners, and hopefully meet some good people and leave a good impression of nonresidents. Maybe I'll come away with some good contacts and good memories of people. And now I'll shut up and get off my soapbox. I've just been reading these Res. vs. Nonres posts for a few months now and needed to toss in my two cents. Bottom line is somebody is always going to feel shortchanged.

Now, if you made it this far through my rambling thoughts, I do actually have a question. Due to weather concerns and the mountains I have to drive over I'd rather not drive to ND for the late season. My question to the residents is, if you could hunt the week of 10/20, or 10/27 which one would you choose? Those are pretty much my two options. Thank you in advance for any responses and I look forward to visiting your state again this Fall. Hope everyone has a good season!

Utahhunter


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Ut, if you were going to hunt mostly PLOTS, I'd tend to say the earlier of the two. The res-only week will leave these areas substantially more filled with birds than the typical first week. Generally smaller groups and less of them will, I think, keep these areas productive for a while after the res-only week. On the flip-side, we've never been through one of these res-only weeks, so it may be that everyone will be thinking the same thing and 10/20 will be an absolute zoo. For PLOTS land, my guide would be earlier better, although there will be isolated instances where these parcels produce later too.

For private land, later is generally easier than earlier, as commitments for the more-prefered early season are often taken care of. The exception lately has been "closing weekend" or the last couple, where traffic has been very high in our areas I suspect because of a lack of snow and personal lives slowing down after the holidays. Between the holidays, it seems to be a little better as holiday commitments keep many at home, but the last couple of weekends have seen a surprising amount of traffic in the areas I hunt. And you feel the traffic more then, as the birds tend to bunch heavily. Still plenty of cock-birds to chase even until close, just much fewer productive places to chase them and even many fewer hunters can make things feel crowded.

As to your alternate dates and with respect to private lands, in the prime area I hunt and I suspect most others, "early season" means about the first 4-5 weeks, so I don't think one or the other will bear a whole lot on the availability of private access.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The 17 and 18 are Minn. teachers conv.So there will be those hunters here to start hunting the PLOTS on the 20th.

I would guess that most residents will hunt the PLOTS the first 2 days and then go back to work.SO...they probably won't be hunted a lot the rest of the week.Which means it should be good again by the 20th.Especially if non-res. hunt the land around PLOTS and chase them there.

So...if it were me,I would be here on the 20th.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Ken,

Not sure your dates are correct. MN kids have the 16th and 17th off. Saturday is the 18th and PLOTs are open to all.

NDG&F:

Note: Nonresidents may not hunt on lands owned or leased by the North Dakota Game and Fish Department including Private Lands Open To Sportsmen (PLOTS) for the first week of pheasant season (October 11-17).


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Your right PH...I got the dates wrong.

Anyway my guess is that non-res. from Minn that bring their kids will use the PLOTS lands that Sat of their Convention.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

yep.


----------



## utahhunter (Jan 17, 2003)

Hey guys, I appreciate the replies. It looks like the last week of October or the first week of November is when I'll be out there, assuming work cooperates. Hope you all have a great season!

Utah


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

One thing about the first week of Nov....It is opening weekend of deer season.A lot of farmers hunt deer and I know quite a few who will not let hunters on their land the week before so as not to push the deer off their land.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Your right about deer season Ken.

But when is the ND deer opener? The 1st week of November (Saturday, November 1 - Friday November 7th should be OK if the opener is noon Friday, November 7th.

In South Dakota, the deer hunters like the pheasant hunters. Local SoDakers deer hunt from pick ups. When the pheasant hunters push deer - the chase is on - yeh ha! (Sorry if this is a hot topic - but that is what I have observed over two SoDak pheasant hunts during deer season). We would begin a walk and the old Chevys and Fords would flock in like ...

SD landowner never said no because of deer season.

ND is different though - most ND landowners/farmers seem to love deer hunting.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Be very careful about coming up here that late in the season!! Last year on Oct. 13th I was busting very thin sheet ice on a slough. I've also seen snow geese over thanksgiving too, or been up to my butt in snow opener of deer!! The birds could be gone the day you cross the border and then you'll be SKUNKED!!

H2OfowlND


----------

